# Eden Dog Food - should I persist?



## emmajanes (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, I have a 20mnth old Springer spaniel who has never really had the best tummy. For the most part we've fed him on Hills vet essentials until last month when I decided it was time to find something his tummy liked a bit more. I changed to Eden nearly 5 weeks ago but ever since he has had a really runny tummy. The only other thing changed is I started him on Green-um for my lawn! In hindsight not a great idea to change both at once but I've seen nothing to suggest it would be the green-um causing the problem. I'm wondering whether to persist with Eden or to try something else. Everyone seems so happy with it on all reviews I can find and he certainly loves it. Any views are welcome! Thanks


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I would cut the green um out first. 

Some foods suit one dog and make others very ill.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Try adding raw bones twice per week. I found that when my dogs first went onto applaws they had slightly runny poops, add in bones and all was well.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

how much eden are you feeding (you don't need to feed as much eden as other dry foods), if your over feeding then it can cause runny poops


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I'd go with another they're customer service isn't great and if you mention problems on FB group they get deleted! 

My puppy's never eat poo again since him and my older dog came off Eden.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you considered wet food? Wainwrigts wet trays are great for dodgy tums because of the high fibre content. Only food Novak could eat without getting the runs before switching to raw. I used Simpsons grain free as a topper and he was good with that too. Anything else would cause upset.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Agree with the above we could never get zeldas tummy sorted until we put her on nature diet, she also has wainwrights and her poops are fine.

I would change as at 5 weeks after the change its doubtful his tummy will take it.

We tried to put grizzler on f4d from jwb but his tummy couldnt take it, all the richer more expensive foods upset him so we stick with what we know and he also has some nature diet in it to make it more appetising.


----------



## emmajanes (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the advice. I think I'm going to systematically try one after the other to try and figure out what's causing it and what combinations work best for him. Lots of options which is a good thing so I'll see what the next few weeks brings! Thanks again (and I'm sure Monty will be thanking you too in a few weeks  )


----------



## korky (Nov 13, 2013)

Both our dogs are having problems with Eden.our cocker spaniel will not eat it and our x lab whippet who wlll eat it (he will eat anything) repayed us with the foulest smelling pumps and sloppy poos, we introduced it gradually mixed with previouse brand , royal canin, on returning to royal canin , pumps all gone poos back to normal, im sure it is a good quality food, but not for our pets.


----------



## Vista (Oct 4, 2013)

Too Rich for some dogs.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I feed Eden to my 2 dogs and 3 cats, and they have lovely shiny coats and love it. It's an excellent food, and the company has always been very helpful and friendly to me. It can take a good few weeks to detox from a poorer quality food. When I started my dogs on Eden, my Staffie got wind and her poos weren't solid. Months later, she is absolutely fine, and I am so glad I persisted with this great food. Another thing is, if you are over feeding, it will cause the runs. Their feeding guidelines are generous, so try feeding a little less than it says for his weight.


----------



## stealth900p0 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm having the same issues. My westie has been eating it for about 2 weeks. I've gradually moved him onto it but he's really not right. Today he wouldn't even touch his dinner (which is unheard of, he's normally jumping around the kitchen on his back legs!!) I think Eden is making him ill. He really had changed in to a poorly lay about dog.

I've also noticed like some other owners that he seems to be paying a lot of attention to his stools, I'm not sure if he'd try and eat it as I'm pretty good at scooping it away but I've seen him staring at it and acting rather strange and out of character....

I bought a big bag so that was money well spent  I'll be moving him back to his inferior "Hill's Science Plan Adult Sensitive Stomach" he was doing really well on that but I thought I'd try something better.....

Anybody else had similar experiences?


----------

